# Is this cage suitable?



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

I have a young rainbow lorikeet, ive had him bout 2 months and he is very tame and doing great, the cage he is in now is to small, and cause i love him so much i want him to have the best of everything, we have caught sight of a cage we love its very big, i checked with my breeder who said to measure my loris head as the gaps inbetween the bars of the new cage will be 2cm and my lori's head is 2.5cm so im hoping all will go well but it would be nice to get some feedback, i have attatched a picture of the cage


----------



## hunt (Aug 1, 2011)

You should know what kind of cage will suitable in general the if there are birds the cage should be big which means it has to be flexible for the birds to flex their wings.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I think lorikeets are fairly small birds, so I imagine that cage would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

You want to make sure your bird can actually fly in his cage instead of climbing and jumping from perch to perch.

I no people say that "these types of birds like to climb with their beaks".

But thats only because alot of those types of birds are not given the option too fly. 

The larger the cage the better! How much will this cage cost you? £100 +?

For that same price you could get a small avery that you could put in your house/garden? 6FT X 3FT BY 4FT?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

NEW LIBERTA VENTURA LARGE PARROT CAGE 8536 | eBay

This is the cage on ebay at 159.99 plus 29.99 postage.

6ftx6ftx3ft bird avary on ebay

6ft x 3ft BIRD AVIARY/CAT/DOG RUN/ CAGE | eBay

100 plus 40 postage

50 pound difference. The cheaper being the bigger option.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

char27 said:


> I have a young rainbow lorikeet, ive had him bout 2 months and he is very tame and doing great, the cage he is in now is to small, and cause i love him so much i want him to have the best of everything, we have caught sight of a cage we love its very big, i checked with my breeder who said to measure my loris head as the gaps inbetween the bars of the new cage will be 2cm and my lori's head is 2.5cm so im hoping all will go well but it would be nice to get some feedback, i have attatched a picture of the cage


the cage is quite low to the ground & in general they give me headaches!
what's your budget?


----------



## carltinmar (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that the bird should be able to freely flap its wings. I just placed a swing plus a small ball on my parakeets cage. Its quite big but not the metal kind. I had a friend buy me a nice cage from her trip in china.


----------

